# song written for 2 gurls 1 cup - for our freind of the weed song



## pandabear (Nov 9, 2007)

song written for 2 gurls 1 cup - for our freind of the weed song

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/45555/


and in case you missed his #1 one hit - high as fuck - its a must see:

YouTube - "High as F#%k" Music Video


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 9, 2007)

That guy is funny, a bit weird but funny.

I like his pointless profanity skits.

"Stay tuned because when we come back I am going to cover my arm in kerosene, light it on fire, then fist fuck a goat."


----------



## swisscake (Sep 16, 2008)

I watched that high and it made me puke.


----------



## captain792000 (Sep 20, 2008)

man that shit is funny....


----------

